# Minimum Clear Height for Parking Garage



## nickedemus (Mar 4, 2021)

Does IBC specify a minimum clear height is for parking garages? If so, in what section is this found?


----------



## classicT (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes it does....

*406.2.2 Clear Height*
The clear height of each floor level in vehicle and pedestrian traffic areas shall be not less than 7 feet (2134 mm). Canopies under which fuels are dispensed shall have a clear height in accordance with Section 406.7.2.

*Exception:* A lower clear height is permitted for a parking tier in mechanical-access open parking garages where approved by the building official.


----------



## mp25 (Mar 4, 2021)

If you need to provide accessible parking, remember that van accessible parking requires 98" vertical clearance. If not, then disregard.


----------



## steveray (Mar 5, 2021)

Ditto on what MP25 said and watch for all of the sprinklers and everything else that hangs down...


----------



## nickedemus (Mar 5, 2021)

tHANK YOU, EVERYONE


----------



## nickedemus (Mar 5, 2021)

Oops, caps locked on that last one--and it somehow posted before I meant to post it. Can't figure out how to edit it now... oh well.



steveray said:


> Ditto on what MP25 said and watch for all of the sprinklers and everything else that hangs down...



Yup, that's why I'm asking--sprinklers.


----------

